# Ausbildung zum Fachinformatiker (Systemintegration)



## Zyko77 (22. April 2018)

Hallo,

ursprünglich wollte ich unheimlich gerne eine Ausbildung zum IT-Systemelektroniker machen. Da das aber in Deutschland meist heißt in fremden Wohnungen einen ROuter richtig anzuschließen oder für Internetanbieter kabel zu verlegen, dachte ich mir ich lass das Schrauben dann halt als Hobby und verleide es mir nicht. Stattdessen habe ich weitergesucht und denke Fachinformatiker mit Fachrichtung Systemintegration kommt dem ganzen "noch am nähsten". Habe mich schon mehrfach auf eine Ausbildung zum Fachinformatiker beworben. Habe nun mal ein paar Fragen, gerne auch eure Erfahrungen dazu. Wenn das hier falsch ist könnt ihr mir auch gerne das passende Unterforum nennen. Danke.

Systemintegration deswegen, weil mir auch die Verknüpfung mit der Hardware gefällt, quasi die Schnittstelle. Anwendungsentwicklung ist ja meines Wissens nur Programmieren. (ist hoffentlich korrekt so wie ich das beschreibe, ansonsten gerne kommentieren...)

Da ich berufstätig bin komme ich nebenbei kaum dazu mir irgendwas beizubringen. Ich habe mich schon öfter mit PHP und HTML beschäftigt und auch mal mit C#, aber das ist schon lange her. Rechner zusammenbauen (auch komplizierte Setups) mache ich mit verbundenen Augen und Windows kenne ich ja nun in und auswendig. Habe auch mal an Betriebssystemen rumgedoktert, Menüumgestaltung und Modifikation, im großen Stil. 

Viele Anbieter dieser Ausbildung verweisen in der Stellenbeschreibung allerdings ausschließlich auf Entwicklung, d.h. Coding. Mir ist als Fachinformatiker für Systemintegration aber auch das Lösen von Systemfehlern, Administration von Servern und Netzwerken wichtig. Ich will ja nicht NUR Programmieren lernen. Dann könnte ich ja genauso gut auch Anwendungsentwicklung machen.

Habe eine Adresse zur Bewerbung bekommen mit dem Hinweis eine Arbeitsprobe zur Codeanalyse abzugeben. Ich bin leider noch kein "Crack", ich will das ja erst noch lernen. Nun meine Frage: Da ich den Code ja erklären muss, was könnte man sich in kurzer Zeit noch beibringen um soverän erklären zu können was man da gemacht hat?

Und noch eine wichtigere Frage wäre: Ist eine Firma überhaupt seriös wenn sie Leute sucht die schon alles können und wenn bei der Fachrichtung Systemintegration nur vom Schreiben in HTML die Rede ist? Kann man da mit einer fundierten Ausbildung rechnen? Oder muss man das als Trittbrett sehen? Worauf sollte man beim Arbeitgeber achten? Ist es wichtig was für Programme/Entwicklungsumgebungen genutzt werden?

Oder ist es am Ende so, wenn man es mit 23 noch nicht geschafft hat, sich nebenberuflich zum Programmiergenie zu machen, brauch man gar keine Ausbildung suchen weil man eh nicht ernst genommen wird?
Danke! Bin für jeden Tipp dankbar.


----------



## DKK007 (22. April 2018)

Derzeit wird hauptsächlich im Bereich Anwendungsentwicklung gesucht. Die kleinen Computerläden, wo man wirklich noch PCs in der Hand hat, sterben mit den Onlinehändlern immer weiter aus. 

Was für eine Ausbildung hast du denn bisher?


----------



## Zyko77 (22. April 2018)

Oh ok. Also wird Systemintegration mit der Zeit auch aussterben? Gilt das nicht höchstens für Systemelektronik?

Habe Realschulabschluss und eine Ausbildung als Koch. War stellvertretender Küchenchef und habe im Anschluss 1 Jahr als Angestellter Kaufmann gearbeitet. Das Kaufmännische interessiert mich allerdings gar nicht mal so sehr. Bin momentan wieder am Herd.
Langfristig möchte ich aber mein Interesse für Technologie und PCs und einigermaßen annehmbare Arbeitszeiten (vor 23 Uhr zu Hause und vielleicht den Sonntag frei), sowie ein besseres Gehalt zu einer neuen Berufsorientierung vereinen.

Habe mal ein Praktikum als Informatikkaufmann gemacht, damals nach der Schule. Weil Mutter meinte damit kann man Geld verdienen. Todlangweilig. Ging immer nur um Geld und um Ein- und Ausgaben und Tabellen von irgendwelchen Bestellungen die ins System eingepflegt werden mussten. Wie gesagt das Kaufmännische ist nichts für mich. Der Typ am Nebentisch hatte aber einen interessanten Job. Der war sowas wie der Admin, hat die Netzwerke überwacht und Probleme überprüft, die Server gewartet, Mitarbeiter geschult.  Wahrscheinlich auch Rechner eingerichtet und sowas. Ich denke das fällt schon eher in Richtung Systemintegrator. Hatte ihn damals auch gefragt was er macht und bin mir zu 90% sicher, dass er das gesagt hat. Ist schon 8 Jahre her...

So viel dazu wie ich darauf komme.


----------



## Torben456 (22. April 2018)

Also ich kann sagen das die Ausbildung vom FISI und IT SE ziemlich identisch ist, ich habe eine Ausbildung als IT SE absolviert, der Inhalt ist der selbe, also was du in der Berufsschule lernst, nur das ein IT SE halt noch Elektrotechnik dazu lernt. Ein FISI hingegen hat in der Abschlussprüfung mehr mit Netzwerktechnik und Servertechnik am Hut.


----------



## Abductee (22. April 2018)

Möchtest du wirklich eine Ausbildung (Schule) haben oder würd dir das berufliche Umfeld genügen?
Wenn du irgendeinen Grundkurs vorweisen kannst, hast du auch die Chance als Quereinsteiger im 1st Level Support einer Firma unterzukommen.
Gute Firmen lassen dich da mit Kurse und Zertifizierungen auch in den 2nd Level aufsteigen.
Was extrem schwer ist sind solche All in One Admins die alles können sollen. Ein Netzwerk oder gar Server zu administrieren ist jeweils ein Vollzeitjob. Planung ebenfalls.


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (22. April 2018)

Falls dir das handwerkliche Spaß macht, es aber nicht zwangsweise ein Computer sein muss, kannst du mal gucken, ob die QSC AG einen ITSE im Bereich WLL/Richtfunk sucht. Da musst du dann "nur" schwindelfrei sein


----------



## Torben456 (22. April 2018)

Ich bin als IT-SE z.B. bei der Telekom als Geschäftskundentechniker tätig, handwerklich mach ich nicht allzu viel außer mal nen paar CAT Kabel zu ziehen und einen Cisco Router in einen Serverahmen zu schrauben.


----------



## Zyko77 (22. April 2018)

Abductee schrieb:


> Möchtest du wirklich eine Ausbildung (Schule) haben oder würd dir das berufliche Umfeld genügen?
> Wenn du irgendeinen Grundkurs vorweisen kannst, hast du auch die Chance als Quereinsteiger im 1st Level Support einer Firma unterzukommen.
> Gute Firmen lassen dich da mit Kurse und Zertifizierungen auch in den 2nd Level aufsteigen.
> Was extrem schwer ist sind solche All in One Admins die alles können sollen. Ein Netzwerk oder gar Server zu administrieren ist jeweils ein Vollzeitjob. Planung ebenfalls.



Sollte schon eine fundierte Ausbildung sein. Bessere Aufstiegschancen und bessere Einarbeitung. Sollte auch viel mit PCs zu tun haben, Richtfunk ist mir dann schon etwas "zu weit weg".
Geschäftskundentechniker ist mir auch zu wenig Wissenschaft und auf Dauer auch zu wenig Verantwortung.
Elektrotechnik interessiert mich grundsätzlich schon sehr, aber ich möchte beruflich schon gerne in einer Firma arbeiten wo ich in meiner täglichen Arbeit mehr mit richtigen PCs, Netzwerken und Servern zu tun habe als mit Sendemasten 

Grundsätzlich hat mich alles hier gelesene bestärkt, dass der Systemintegrator schon das ist was ich machen möchte, jetzt brauche ich nur noch ein großes Unternehmen in meiner Umgebung welches mich einstellen würde.
Habe sehr gute Arbeitszeugnisse vorzuweisen, aber meistens scheitert es daran dass ich keine Vorerfahrung in der IT habe und schon eine Lehre absolviert habe. Dass ich schon in einer Führungsposition war, scheint auch viele abzuschrecken :/


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (22. April 2018)

Wo suchst du denn? Hier hat bestimmt der eine oder andere einen Tipp für dich


----------



## teachmeluv (22. April 2018)

Du kannst auch eine MOC-Kurse von Microsoft belegen und deinen MCSA oder MCSE machen. Das geht auch ohne Ausbildung in dem Bereich und führt zu anerkannten Zertifikaten. Das würde dich dann allerdings in den Bereich Server/Client-Administration qualifizieren oder andere gewählte Schwerpunkte (Hyper-V, Office 365 etc). Da sind keine Programmierkenntnisse erforderlich und kann bei einer Bewerbung sicherlich Pluspunkte geben


----------



## Zyko77 (22. April 2018)

teachmeluv schrieb:


> Du kannst auch eine MOC-Kurse von Microsoft belegen und deinen MCSA oder MCSE machen. Das geht auch ohne Ausbildung in dem Bereich und führt zu anerkannten Zertifikaten. Das würde dich dann allerdings in den Bereich Server/Client-Administration qualifizieren oder andere gewählte Schwerpunkte (Hyper-V, Office 365 etc). Da sind keine Programmierkenntnisse erforderlich und kann bei einer Bewerbung sicherlich Pluspunkte geben



Hab mir das mal angeschaut. Was kostet sowas denn? (edit: 150€, das geht ja) Hast du sowas schon einmal gemacht? Ist bestimmt hilfreich für die Bewerbung.

Wohne in Lübeck und hab trotz heftiger Fahrtkosten auch in Hamburg geschaut, z.B. die OTTO GmbH (?), bei Acer in Ahrensburg (Absage) hab ich's versucht, bei den Sana Kliniken (?), bei der mcs (Absage), m2solutions (?) in Ahrensbök. Sind jetzt die, welche mir ad hoc einfallen.  Ansonsten hab ich nicht mehr viele Adressen, leider auch kein Vitamin B. Das Netz gibt sonst nicht viel mehr Firmen her, die auch von den Ausbildungsinhalten her in Frage kommen... 
Für dieses Jahr hab ich halt seit Februar/März versucht, noch wo hinein zu rutschen. Bestätigung hab ich überall bekommen, dass die Bewerbung eingegangen ist, aber das heißt ja oft nicht viel :/

Ich würde auch behaupten, auch nach Meinung anderer Leute die rübergeschaut haben, dass ich sehr gute Bewerbungen schreibe und mich nicht unter Wert verkaufe.  Hab halt öfter den Arbeitgeber gewechselt in der Gastro, aber das ist dort üblich. Meine Arbeitszeugnisse die ich habe sind sehr gut. Leider habe ich aus den kaufmännischen Exkursen keine Arbeitszeugnisse erhalten, weil ich dort nicht lange gearbeitet habe.  Vielleicht killt mich auch das.


----------



## Torben456 (22. April 2018)

Bewerbe dich doch  einfach bei der Telekom als FISI oder IT-SE, die suchen immer Leute


----------



## Zyko77 (22. April 2018)

Torben456 schrieb:


> Bewerbe doch auch einfach bei der Telekom als FISI oder IT-SE, die suchen immer Leute



Da hab ich mich auch beworben als IT-SE, Absage. Habe aber hinterher gehört, dass die Ausbildung in diesem Bereich da eher nicht so doll ist, weil man wohl eher als Elektriker unterwegs ist, mit Sendemasten zugange ist, Kabel verlegt und kaum Wert auf den IT-Hintergrund gelegt wird.  Wenn man danach woanders anfangen will, müsste man sich  alles selber beibringen. Gibt da natürlich verschiedene Meinungen, aber das Gro erzählt sowas. :/ Da will man dann auch eigentlich nicht landen. Kommt da vielleicht auch stark auf den Standort an?


----------



## Torben456 (22. April 2018)

Also du kannst dir in der Ausbildung selber aussuchen, in welche Bereich du alle möchtest. Ich war 2 Jahre lang im Geschäftskundenbereich und habe mich sehr viel mit Firmen Netzwerkstrukturen auseinander gesetzt. Ich haben ebenfalls viele Cisco Router konfiguriert, oder eher das iOS aufgespielt etc. Also ich hatte sehr viel Spaß in der Ausbildung und die Telekom zahlt überdurchschnittlich, das darf man ja auch nicht vergessen.


----------



## Zyko77 (22. April 2018)

Torben456 schrieb:


> Also du kannst dir in der Ausbildung selber aussuchen, in welche Bereich du alle möchtest. Ich war 2 Jahre lang im Geschäftskundenbereich und habe mich sehr viel mit Firmen Netzwerkstrukturen auseinander gesetzt. Ich haben ebenfalls viele Cisco Router konfiguriert, oder eher das iOS aufgespielt etc. Also ich hatte sehr viel Spaß in der Ausbildung und die Telekom zahlt überdurchschnittlich, das darf man ja auch nicht vergessen.



Ok. Darf man fragen wo, oder als was du momentan tätig bist?


----------



## Torben456 (22. April 2018)

Zyko77 schrieb:


> Ok. Darf man fragen wo, oder als was du momentan tätig bist?



Ich bin noch bei der Telekom, aber fest angestellt.  
Bin im selben Bereich und habe mir den Teamexperten Titel erarbeitet, war gar nicht so schwer, denn die Konkurrenz ist einen ticken älter als ich und nicht mehr technisch auf dem neusten Stand.


----------



## Nightslaver (22. April 2018)

Zyko77 schrieb:


> Da hab ich mich auch beworben als IT-SE, Absage. Habe aber hinterher gehört, dass die Ausbildung in diesem Bereich da eher nicht so doll ist, weil man wohl eher als Elektriker unterwegs ist, mit Sendemasten zugange ist, Kabel verlegt und kaum Wert auf den IT-Hintergrund gelegt wird.  Wenn man danach woanders anfangen will, müsste man sich  alles selber beibringen. Gibt da natürlich verschiedene Meinungen, aber das Gro erzählt sowas. :/ Da will man dann auch eigentlich nicht landen. Kommt da vielleicht auch stark auf den Standort an?



Nun, du wirst bei IT-Ausbildungen, gerade im Bereich des IT-Fachinformatiker (Anwendungsentwicklung /  Systemintegration) meist generell das Problem haben das am ersten Arbeitsmarkt, bzw. Ausbildung, in vielen Fällen von den Firmen schon vorrausgesetzt wird das du dich schon mit den wesentlichsten Grundlagen (hobbymäßig) autodidaktisch beschäftigt hast (noch mehr wenn du keine 16 Jahre mehr jung bist, sondern schon etwas reifer) und immer auch ein wenig ein Mädchen für alles sein wirst, besonders am beruflichen Anfang und im Fall der Systemintegration.

Der Grund dafür ist das man im IT-Bereich um autodidaktisches lernen generell nicht rum kommt und sich halt auch wirklich je nach Beruf überdurchschnittlich bis sehr viel in der Freizeit in verschiedene Themengebiete einarbeiten und weiterbilden muss.
Leute die es da nicht so sehr mit dem intensiven selber aneigenen von Wissen haben haben es meist (gerade als Fachinformatiker) recht schwer in der IT, da halt viele Themen schon auf ein gewisses Basiswissen aufbauen und die reinen 3 Jahre Ausbildung / Berufsschule selten wirklich ausreichen, ohne wirklich diszipliniertes selber lernen und beschäftigten in der Freizeit, um jemanden der wirklich bei absolut null bis nahezu null anfängt auf einen guten Stand zu bringen, der eben über dieses absolute Basiswissen hinausgeht und nur wenige Firmen wollen dich auch die ersten 2 Jahre beschäftigen, wo du dann kaum mehr beherrschst als einen PC an und aus zu schalten und vieleicht Office auf einen Einzelarbeitsplatz zu installieren. 

Am ehsten eine Ausnahme davon hast du wirklich beim IT-Systemelektroniker, oder Informatikkaufmann, erster verbringt in der Tat in vielen (gerade größeren) Firmen viel Zeit damit "Strippen" zu ziehen (ist halt nicht ganz umsonst der Elektroniker mit in der Berufsbezeichnung, nicht selten darfst du dann auch mal nebenbei gerne noch einen Lichtschalter, oder eine Steckdose anklemmen), den Job des Systemadministrator übernimmst du da wieder ehr in kleineren Firmen, die sich keinen extra Admin leisten können / wollen, bzw. nicht soviel Administrative Arbeit da ist als das ein Vollzeitadmin auch sinnvoll wäre, oder wenn du ausreichend Weiterbildung betrieben hast und letzter ist halt mehr ein IT-Beruf mit theoretischen IT-Bezug und oft weniger praktischen Anteil, aber halt auch überdurchschnittlich viel kaufmännischer Materie.
Beides sorgt aber halt dafür das letztere Berufe auch für Quereinsteiger "zugänglicher" sind, wo entsprechend dann auch weniger Erfahrung durch, zb programieren als Hobby, vorrausgesetzt wird (wie in der Anwendungsentwicklung nicht selten der Fall).


----------



## Zocker_Boy (22. April 2018)

Ich habe auch den Eindruck, dass sich der Fachinformatiker-Beruf in Zukunft auch mehr zu einem reinen "Service-Techniker" hin bewegt, der eben nur noch die Geräte sowie das Netzwerk einrichtet und wartet.
Daten werden zunehmend immer mehr irgendwo zentral gespeichert. Da braucht es bald keine richtigen PCs an jedem Büro-Arbeitsplatz mehr. Da reicht ein kleiner HTPC mit kleiner SSD für das OS und nem Monitor, alles andere wird über einen zentralen Server abgewickelt. Und diese HTPCs werden oft über eine große Firma aus einem Pool für ein paar Jahre geleast und kommen dann wieder weg.
Es wird also immer seltener der Fall sein, dass ein FIS irgendwelche großen Standrechner zusammenschraubt, so wie du dir das hier vermutlich vorstellst.
Und selbst wenn mal ein Friseurladen zwei neue PCs für den geschäftlichen Bedarf benötigt: Schön für dich in einem solchen Fall, aber derartige Kunden hat man als FIS vergleichsweise selten


----------



## Nightslaver (22. April 2018)

Zocker_Boy schrieb:


> Und selbst wenn mal ein Friseurladen zwei neue PCs für den geschäftlichen Bedarf benötigt: Schön für dich in einem solchen Fall, aber derartige Kunden hat man als FIS vergleichsweise selten



Und kleine Firmen stellen für die paar Fälle wo das mal vorkommt auch nicht extra einen Fachinformatiker ein, der in aller Regel (zumindest theoretisch) teurer als ein IT-Systemelektroniker ist, meist erwartet der Chef da einfach auch wieder das der IT-Systemelektroniker das miterledigt, weil die Grundlagen sollte er ja sowieso beherrschen, da sie Teil des Berufsbilds sind (nur halt nicht so spezialisiert wie bei FIS vermittelt werden) und notfalls must du dich halt wieder selber einarbeiten / bilden.

Die Abgrenzungen zwischen diesen 4 Berufsfeldern sind über die Jahre auch schon recht stark verschwommen, wobei du als Fachinformatiker für Anwedungsentwicklung noch am ehsten die Chance hast genau das zu machen was deiner Berufsbeschreibung entspricht, Anwendungen (Programme) zu schreiben, wobei es selbst da Leute gibt die mal irgendwann als IT-SE, oder FIS angefangen haben und irgendwann nur noch programiert haben.
Ich würde daher glaube ich heute auch nicht mehr unbedingt zwingend empfehlen FIS und IK, zu lernen, wer unbedingt in diese Serviceschiene will kann auch mit autodidaktischen lernen über den IT-Systemelektroniker machen und hat damit, durch die geringere Vergütung und höhere "Flexibilität" vermutlich sogar noch geringfügig bessere Jobperspektiven als der FIS.

Was den IK angeht, da bekommt man heute als Berufseinsteiger auch immer schwerer einen Job der genau im Aufgabenfeld des Berufsbilds fällt und im Vergleich zum FIS, oder IT-SE ist er zu wenig praxisbezogen, so das man nicht selten dann im Beruf des Bürokaufmanns landet und kaum bis keinen wirklichen IT-Bezug mehr hat und die Aufgaben die in das Berufsbild des IK fallen würden werden auch oft einfach von Leuten mit viel Beruferfahrung und Weiterbildung miterledigt, oder von Studienberufen mit übernommen. Gefühlt werden es da seit Jahren immer weniger Firmen die sich explizit Informatikkaufleute einstellen. 

Das einzige wo man vieleicht noch konkret als Fachinformatiker für Systemintegration eine wirkliche "Perspektive" beruflich hat ist im öffentlichen Dienst, aber da muss man auch erstmal genommen werden.


----------



## Sparanus (23. April 2018)

Wie alt bist du eigentlich?


----------



## Zyko77 (23. April 2018)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Wie alt bist du eigentlich?



23.

Für IT-Systemelektroniker wird kaum irgendwo ein Ausbildungsplatz angeboten, für den FISI schon. Und man hat da schon denke ich bessere Aussichten auf ein vernünftiges Gehalt. Das mit den Arbeitsplätzen ist natürlich etwas schwieriger als beim Koch, sollte doch aber irgendwie möglich sein... :/ Wieso schreien die denn immer alle nach Fachkräften? XD


----------



## xNeo92x (23. April 2018)

Ich hab meine Ausbildung 2016 als Anwendungsentwickler abgeschlossen.

2 von den 3 Jahren laufen für Systemintegratoren und Anwendungsentwickler gleich. Das heißt, ihr lernt nochmal den langweiligen Kram wie Computer-Aufbau, Benennung und Funktion usw. Dazu kommt immer der kaufmännische Teil (Buchhaltung, Gesetze usw.).

Als Systemintegrator lernst du zum Ende hin vor allem die Netzwerktechnik und die Konfiguration... als Anwendungsentwickler noch zusätzlich die Grundlagen der Programmierung 

Ich habe jedoch während meiner Ausbildung eher als Systemintegrator gearbeitet und das Programmieren nebenbei gemacht. Bin außerdem ab dem 01.06 in einer neuen Firma tätig und werde dort als Allrounder eingesetzt, verdiene aber allein in der Probezeit deutlich mehr als jetzt.

Mein Fazit ist, dass in kleinen Firmen Leute gesucht werden, die mehr oder weniger beides sind: Systemintegrator und Anwendungsentwickler.
Große Firmen suchen jedoch sehr gezielt.


----------



## Zyko77 (23. April 2018)

Ja, vermutlich schadet es nicht, wenn ich bis nächstes Jahr irgendwie ein paar Zertifikate sammel, um meine Chance zu erhöhen. 
Am Besten lerne ich in einer großen Firma FISI und lerne nebenher Programmieren. Falls man als FISI nichts findet nach der Ausbildung, oder nicht übernommen wird könnte man immer noch Quereinsteigermäßig als AE irgendwo anfangen. (richtig?) Ganz zur Not. Gehalt wird dann wahrscheinlich als ungelernter AE nicht so gut sein wie als gelernter FISI nehme ich an.
Andersherum ginge natürlich auch. Aber bevorzugt wäre bei mir schon der Systemintegrator.

Hatte gehofft es wird noch dieses Jahr was. Aber die müssten sich jetzt auch langsam mal melden und meine Hoffnung auf einen Ausbildungsplatz in 2018 aufrecht zu erhalten wird langsam eng. Ich würde es mir halt sehr wünschen. Die Einblicke in die Branche die ich bis jetzt hatte haben mir sehr gefallen.


----------



## RtZk (23. April 2018)

Zyko77 schrieb:


> 23.
> 
> Für IT-Systemelektroniker wird kaum irgendwo ein Ausbildungsplatz angeboten, für den FISI schon. Und man hat da schon denke ich bessere Aussichten auf ein vernünftiges Gehalt. Das mit den Arbeitsplätzen ist natürlich etwas schwieriger als beim Koch, sollte doch aber irgendwie möglich sein... :/ Wieso schreien die denn immer alle nach Fachkräften? XD



Nun ja, es sind eher die Handwerker die fehlen, als die unstudierten IT Kräfte.


----------



## Nightslaver (23. April 2018)

RtZk schrieb:


> Nun ja, es sind eher die Handwerker die fehlen, als die unstudierten IT Kräfte.



Dafür fehlt es da an studierten IT-Kräften.


----------



## Zyko77 (23. April 2018)

RtZk schrieb:


> Nun ja, es sind eher die Handwerker die fehlen, als die unstudierten IT Kräfte.



Hm... gibt ja aber auch andere Leute die unstudiert was gefunden haben. Will natürlich keinen Job lernen wo ich gleich danach wieder arbeitslos bin, aber eigentlich müsste dass doch mit entsprechenden Zusatzqualifikationen möglich sein trotzdem was zu reißen oder?


----------



## Nightslaver (23. April 2018)

Zyko77 schrieb:


> Hm... gibt ja aber auch andere Leute die unstudiert was gefunden haben. Will natürlich keinen Job lernen wo ich gleich danach wieder arbeitslos bin, aber eigentlich müsste dass doch mit entsprechenden Zusatzqualifikationen möglich sein trotzdem was zu reißen oder?



Klar gibt es auch als Quereinsteiger die Möglichkeit eine Job zu finden, gerade in der IT, wo es durchaus diverse Leute gibt die quer eingestiegen sind, ist halt nur eine Frage wieviel Erfahrung du vorweisen kannst. Jemand der bereits 10 Jahre hobbymäßig wirklich programiert hat, oder sich mit Webdesign beschäftigt hat und überzeugende Projekte als Referenzen vorweisen kann, sowie im idealfall sogar noch selbst in Weiterbildung und Zertifikate Geld investiert hat, nimmt man durchaus auch ohne Ausbildung und direkte Berufserfahrung im Beruf.

Jetzt aber irgendwie mit 23 anzufangen und innerhalb der nächsten 1 bis 3 Jahre einige Zertifikate machen zu wollen, weiß ich nicht ob du damit soviel Erfolg, gerade im Bereich des FIS, haben wirst, was einen Job angeht (dazu kenne ich die genaue Sitauation am Markt, in dem Tätigkeitsfeld, auch zu wenig).

*edit*


Zyko77 schrieb:


> Für IT-Systemelektroniker wird kaum irgendwo ein Ausbildungsplatz angeboten, für den FISI schon.



Auf der Seite sind 115 ausgeschriebene Ausbildungsstellen für IT-Systemelektroniker vorhanden, von kaum angeboten kann also kaum die Rede sein. 

Stellen und Ausbildungsplatze als IT-Systemelektronikerin finden


----------



## Zyko77 (23. April 2018)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Klar gibt es auch als Quereinsteiger die Möglichkeit eine Job zu finden, gerade in der IT, wo es durchaus diverse Leute gibt die quer eingestiegen sind, ist halt nur eine Frage wieviel Erfahrung du vorweisen kannst. Jemand der bereits 10 Jahre hobbymäßig wirklich programiert hat, oder sich mit Webdesign beschäftigt hat und überzeugende Projekte als Referenzen vorweisen kann, sowie im idealfall sogar noch selbst in Weiterbildung und Zertifikate Geld investiert hat, nimmt man durchaus auch ohne Ausbildung und direkte Berufserfahrung im Beruf.
> 
> Jetzt aber irgendwie mit 23 anzufangen und innerhalb der nächsten 1 bis 3 Jahre einige Zertifikate machen zu wollen, weiß ich nicht ob du damit soviel Erfolg, gerade im Bereich des FIS, haben wirst, was einen Job angeht (dazu kenne ich die genaue Sitauation am Markt, in dem Tätigkeitsfeld, auch zu wenig).
> 
> ...



Um Gottes Willen, eine Ausbildung will ich ja machen. >Ich meine ohne Informatik-Studium. Nicht ohne Ausbildung. Ohne Ausbildung will ich gar nichts... Ist geldlich nicht effektiv und eine halbe Sache, möchte schon was in der Tasche haben.
(studiert=Universitätsabgänger)

Klar in ganz Deutschland gibt es bestimmt ein paar  aber mehr als 2h Fahrt jeden Tag möchte ich nicht auf mich nehmen. Bin glücklich vergeben und bis zu einem gewissen Grad ortsgebunden, das macht die ganze Sache natürlich nicht einfach. Mein Auswahl beschränkt sich also auf einen großen Umkreis um Lübeck. d.h. Hamburg ist wirklich die äußerste Grenze und da habe ich jetzt so gut wie alle Börsen die mir bekannt sind abgegrast. Hab den Link von Dir mal durchgeschaut. 60% Telekom, bei denen hab ich mich ja auch beworben. Die anderen liegen leider sehr weit außerhalb meiner Reichweite.

Wenn man FISI machen möchte, aber die Möglichkeit hat AE zu lernen, sollte man das dann trotzdem in Betracht ziehen? Dass man vielleicht von einem AE auch zum FISI wechseln kann?
Oder weil es als gelernter AE vielleicht einfacher ist einen gut bezahlten Job zu finden?


----------



## RtZk (24. April 2018)

Zyko77 schrieb:


> Hm... gibt ja aber auch andere Leute die unstudiert was gefunden haben. Will natürlich keinen Job lernen wo ich gleich danach wieder arbeitslos bin, aber eigentlich müsste dass doch mit entsprechenden Zusatzqualifikationen möglich sein trotzdem was zu reißen oder?



Natürlich gibt es die, ich wollte nur aufzeigen, dass hier kein Fachkräftemangel besteht, sondern lediglich in anderen Bereichen. 
Meiner Meinung nach sind es zwei große Probleme die es dir wirklich schwer machen werden, solche eine Ausbildung zu bekommen: 
1. Kein Abitur
2. Bereits 23 und eine fachfremde Ausbildung bereits abgeschlossen
Es kann gut sein, dass du einfach zu wählerisch bist, leider kann man nicht alles im Leben haben, ich denke nicht, dass die Mehrheit in Deutschland ihren Traumjob ausüben kann.
Du kannst es natürlich versuchen mit Zusatzqualifkationen, aber wenn du Pech hast, hast du dadurch einiges an Lebenszeit in den Sand gesetzt.


----------



## Zeiss (24. April 2018)

Ich habe auch mal FiSi gelernt, habe die Ausbildung 2005 abgeschlossen. Ich habe bis jetzt nur bei den größeren Firmen gearbeitet, einmal ein internationales Konzern mit 2000 MA weltweit und jetzt im Finanzsektor mit 600MA. Bei beiden Firmen war/bin ich im "Betrieb", also Operating/Administration. Es gab nie eine richtige Grenze, zwischen ein Admin oder ein Entwickler. Soll heißen: auch Admins programmieren, sei es jetzt irgendwelche Skripte oder PHP-Seiten für Auswertungen oder weiß der Geier was. Ich habe auf jeden Fall während meiner Berufszeit sehr viel programmiert und dann aber auch in vielen Sprachen.

Zertifikate: Es ist so eine Sache. Ich sage mal so, nice to have, aber kein Muss. Bei mir hat es noch nie jemanden interessiert. Aber, ich bin seit 2005 im Oracle Umfeld unterwegs, Schwerpunkt Datenbank, Performance Analyse und Performance Optimierung. Wenn ich jetzt tatsächlich nach einem Zertifikat gefragt werde, würde ich, glaube ich, eher lachen. Ich habe es bis jetzt immer so kennengelernt, dass Erfahrung mehr zählt als ein Zertifikat. Ich habe keine, habe dieses Jahr vor mindestens einen OCP (Oracle Certified Professional) zu machen, mein Ziel ist aber ein OCM (Oracle Certified Master, ist die Elite und ist echt heftig). Aber wie gesagt, Erfahrung vor Zertifikaten.


----------



## Zyko77 (24. April 2018)

RtZk schrieb:


> Natürlich gibt es die, ich wollte nur aufzeigen, dass hier kein Fachkräftemangel besteht, sondern lediglich in anderen Bereichen.
> Meiner Meinung nach sind es zwei große Probleme die es dir wirklich schwer machen werden, solche eine Ausbildung zu bekommen:
> 1. Kein Abitur
> 2. Bereits 23 und eine fachfremde Ausbildung bereits abgeschlossen
> ...



Total bescheuert heutzutage, früher brauchte man Abitur nur um zu studieren...  Und dass es ein VORTEIL ist schon einmal eine Ausbildung gemacht zu haben wird anscheinend nur in anderen Branchen anerkannt. Einige Firmen die ich so kenne (nicht im IT-Bereich), nehmen gerne Azubis die schon irgendwas gelernt haben, bei denen wissen sie eher woran sie sind, die sind schon erwachsen und wissen was sie wollen und haben einfach schon einen ungefähren Plan wie alles abläuft.
Ja wählerisch bin ich wohl   Wenn es nichts wird, dann wird es halt nichts, aber ich möchte alles versucht haben, um nachher wirklich sagen zu können, ich habe alles getan was mir möglich war und dann soll es wohl nicht sein. :/


----------



## DKK007 (6. Mai 2018)

Mit Abitur könntest du dann eben Informatik oder Artverwandtes  studieren. 

An einer Fachhochschule ist das dann immer noch deutlich praxisnäher, als an einer Uni/TU. 
Im Universitätsstudium Informatik hat man praktisch nichts mit Hardware oder Administration zutun und bekommt auch die Programmiergrundlagen sehr theoretisch vermittelt. Die Erfahrung musste ich selber machen. Das war auch für mich u.a. der Grund an eine FH zu wechseln.



Zyko77 schrieb:


> Wieso schreien die denn immer alle nach Fachkräften?



Meistens wird nach jemandem gesucht, der alles kann und gut ausgebildet ist, aber dessen Gehalt will dann auch keiner zahlen. 

Ich finde es dann auch immer absurd, wenn in allen Stellenanzeigen eine bestimmte Anzahl an Jahren Berufserfahrung gefordert wird. Allerdings muss man nach dem Studium erst mal irgendwo reinkommen, um diese Berufserfahrung zu erreichen.


----------



## Zeiss (6. Mai 2018)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Meistens wird nach jemandem gesucht, der alles kann und gut ausgebildet ist, aber dessen Gehalt will dann auch keiner zahlen.
> 
> Ich finde es dann auch immer absurd, wenn in allen Stellenanzeigen eine bestimmte Anzahl an Jahren Berufserfahrung gefordert wird. Allerdings muss man nach dem Studium erst mal irgendwo reinkommen, um diese Berufserfahrung zu erreichen.



Kommt auf das Unternehmen an. Die Größeren sind durchaus bereit einen Batzen auf den Tisch zu legen.


----------



## Gimmick (7. Mai 2018)

RtZk schrieb:


> Natürlich gibt es die, ich wollte nur aufzeigen, dass hier kein Fachkräftemangel besteht, sondern lediglich in anderen Bereichen.
> Meiner Meinung nach sind es zwei große Probleme die es dir wirklich schwer machen werden, solche eine Ausbildung zu bekommen:
> 1. Kein Abitur
> 2. Bereits 23 und eine fachfremde Ausbildung bereits abgeschlossen



Da gibt es solche und solche Personaler. 

Öfters ist eine bereits abgeschlossene Ausbildung auch gerne gesehen. Würde ich mich nicht durch abschrecken lassen.


----------

